# Remington 660 super??



## irishcountry (Jan 28, 2007)

My stepdad has a saw he wondered if it had enough cc's for milling it is old but seems to run fine for cutting down trees its a remington 660 super or super 660 (forgot order of wording) he said he bought it in the late 70's off his brother and it didn't really get alot of use by him at least, until a little this last summer. We both looked and could'nt find any clearly written CC's or horsepower on it and it needs a new bar for sure but otherwise looks ok any info anyone has would be great , and if anyone knows if there are parts still available (bars sprockets ect.) that would also be useful!! Thanks


----------



## woodshop (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't know anything about that saw. I do know milling is hard work for a saw, and that you need to have something in the 75cc and above class unless you are milling anything over say 12 inch logs. Ask in the chainsaw section, and you will probably get more info about that saw.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a link to Acres site about your Dads old Remington.
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...da0133e5a4d3203388256b010062542f?OpenDocument


----------



## 2506 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Remington Super 754*

Hello, new to the group. Lots of good information. I am looking for parts for my Remington Super 754, 5.5 HP, 88cc's. Have rebuilt the carb (found parts), inspected and cleaned saw, need parts for the recoil starter (apears to be mfg. by Fairbanks Morse). Does anyone please have any ideas where parts can be located? Any and all info greatly appreciated. Saw was mfg'ed after 1965.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 29, 2007)

2506 said:


> Hello, new to the group. Lots of good information. I am looking for parts for my Remington Super 754, 5.5 HP, 88cc's. Have rebuilt the carb (found parts), inspected and cleaned saw, need parts for the recoil starter (apears to be mfg. by Fairbanks Morse). Does anyone please have any ideas where parts can be located? Any and all info greatly appreciated. Saw was mfg'ed after 1965.



Post this over in the chainsaw forum and those fellas will have you up and running in no time? Good luck.


----------

